# Trailer bunks



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Liquid Roller,WD/40silicon, Pledge spray furniture ,Some people using canning wax. Theres a number of items people have had great results from,one thing i always do if the boats been land locked awhile is,ill back down till i see the boat floating moving around a touch then pull back up the ramp till shes supported then undo the strap👍😎 Its best to do any of the bunk treatments when you take the boat off and go fishing ,when you come back the bunks should be hot and will take the sprays or wax better 👍


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> Liquid Roller,WD/40silicon, Pledge spray furniture ,Some people using canning wax. Theres a number of items people have had great results from,one thing i always do if the boats been land locked awhile is,ill back down till i see the boat floating moving around a touch then pull back up the ramp till shes supported then undo the strap👍😎 Its best to do any of the bunk treatments when you take the boat off and go fishing ,when you come back the bunks should be hot and will take the sprays or wax better 👍


Will any of that stuff hurt the gel coat on the bottom or anything? Anything I need to be careful off or do different when I put this stuff on?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Id go with the liquid Roller its made for bunks so its gelcoat safe im sure !

*Features & details*

Makes the loading & unloading of boats easy
Dramatically reduces friction to make bunk boards as slick as rollers
Long-lasting, non-greasy, non-staining formula
Repels road dirt & grime
10 Ounce Aerosol


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> Id go with the liquid Roller its made for bunks so its gelcoat safe im sure !
> 
> *Features & details*
> 
> ...


OK. Cool. I will find some of that stuff. Thanks


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Just be sure not to unhook the boat till your at the water Lots of folks say it works To good LOL ,id apply it sparingly at first and see if it needs more after you launch 👍😎


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> Just be sure not to unhook the boat till your at the water Lots of folks say it works To good LOL ,id apply it sparingly at first and see if it needs more after you launch 👍😎


Good idea. Hate to be that guy. LOL


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Read the ingredients and warning labels on the Liquid Rollers can. You'll quickly realize the harm to the environment and yourself and go with Gulf Wax canning wax.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Another guy said.....

Stuff works very well I have used it on both my trailers and it has made a huge difference. Don't even think about unhooking the winch.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Zika said:


> Read the ingredients and warning labels on the Liquid Rollers can. You'll quickly realize the harm to the environment and yourself and go with Gulf Wax canning wax.


Why is gulf wax better?


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> Another guy said.....
> 
> Stuff works very well I have used it on both my trailers and it has made a huge difference. Don't even think about unhooking the winch.


you referring to the liquid rollers or the gulf wax


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I dont care for bunk slicks ,i believe any dirt trapped between them and hull would be like sand paper ,i prefer carpet so any sany can fall away from hull!

I was referring to liquor Roller 👍😎


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> I dont care for bunk slicks ,i believe any dirt trapped between them and hull would be like sand paper ,i prefer carpet so any sany can fall away from hull!
> 
> I was referring to liquor Roller 👍😎


so the liquid rollers won't trap stuff and hurt my gel coat then correct?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Long-lasting, non-greasy, non-staining formula
Repels road dirt & grime
Sounds safe to me but zika is correct about aquatic Hazards ...but lots of people are usen it guess thats a call you have to make if it bothers you the next best thing would be the gulf wax 👍😎


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> Long-lasting, non-greasy, non-staining formula
> Repels road dirt & grime
> Sounds safe to me but zika is correct about aquatic Hazards ...but lots of people are usen it guess thats a call you have to make if it bothers you the next best thing would be the gulf wax 👍😎


ok thank you


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

The main key to loading a boat is know the trailers sweet spot! Meaning your just deep enough that the boat want slide back off when you drive up to the wench roller 👍 i never pull out more that 2 foot of wench strap,i also marked the drivers side guide-on pole with electrical tape to take the guess work out ! When you have the trailer just right mark it with a zip tie at water, then use tape when you get home to make it more permanent 👍


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> The main key to loading a boat is know the trailers sweet spot! Meaning your just deep enough that the boat want slide back off when you drive up to the wench roller 👍 i never pull out more that 2 foot of wench strap,i also marked the drivers side guide-on pole with electrical tape to take the guess work out ! When you have the trailer just right mark it with a zip tie then use tape when you get home to make it more permanent 👍


My trailer is about six years old now. Never had a problem unloading it. just over last few months it seems like it just wants to sit on trailer and not slide off when launching. Use to come right off. Loading is not a issue. That is why I was going to use this stuff to make unloading easier. I usually back in to where it floats and then unhook and off we go. Was just a thought unless I am missing something.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

In this picture you can see the tape on the guide-on 👍


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

So nothing on trailer appears to have moved? Do you have keel rollers in middle?if so the boat shouldnt be resting on them this would shouw the bunk has slipped down ?

Just looking for something that might cause friction!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Gulf Wax:

Details
Show less
Ingredients
SUGAR, ENRICHED FLOUR BLEACHED (WHEAT FLOUR, NIACIN, IRON, THIAMIN MONONITRATE, RIBOFLAVIN, FOLIC ACID), MARSHMALLOW BITS (DEXTROSE, SUGAR, WHEAT FLOUR, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED COTTONSEED AND/OR SOYBEAN OIL, ARTIFICIAL COLOR, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, CELLULOSE GUM), DEXTROSE, CORN SYRUP, COCOA PROCESSED WITH ALKALI, MODIFIED CORN STARCH. F CONTAINS 2% OR LESS OF: CORN STARCH, LEAVENING (BAKING SODA, SODIUM ALUMINUM. PHOSPHATE, MONOCALCIUM PHOSPHATE), PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED SOYBEAN AND/OR COTTONSEED OIL, EGG WHITE, NONFAT MILK, SALT, LOCUST BEAN GUM, DISTILLED MONOGLYCERIDES, PROPYLENE GLYCOL MONO AND DIESTERS OF FATTY KIDS, CALCIUM ACETATE, DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE, SODIUM STEAROYL LACTYLATE, CREAM OF TARTAR, GELATIN, XANTHAN GUM, CELLULOSE GUM, ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, SODIUM LAURYL SULFATE (A WHIPPING AID).
Product features
A Highly Refined Paraffin Wax for Sealing Jams, Jellies, and Preserves, in Open Top Containers and for Home Candlemaking.
Product Features
For canning, candlemaking and many other uses

Biodegradable, cheap, works well and lasts several months after rubbing thoroughly into the carpet fibers.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I was almost "that guy". I used food grade silicone spray on the back half of my bunks. Loosened the winch strap about 2 turns but left it connected to the boat and backed in. The degree of slope on the ramp was enough to make the boat slide, but thankfully! the winch held. Now I back in with the winch attached and snug, unhook the winch only after the boat is over water.
Loading can be an issue as well....boat wants to slide back off the trailer before rehooking the winch. So, I keep the motor in gear and idling until I'm hooked up. Then cut the motor, trim up, and pull out.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Page 1 of 7 on Liquid Rollers:

DANGER: Extremely Flammable. Harmful or Fatal if Swallowed. Contents Under Pressure. Appearance & Odor: Clear, water-white liquid with mild solvent odor
Potential Health Effects:
ACUTE EFFECTS:
EYE: SKIN:
INHALATION: INGESTION:
May cause mild irritation including stinging and redness, but does not injure eye.
Single, brief exposures may cause mild irritation. Frequent or prolonged contact may cause more severe irritation, defatting of the skin, and dermatitis.
High vapor concentrations are irritating to the respiratory tract and may cause headaches, dizziness, anesthesia, drowsiness, unconsciousness and other central nervous system effects, including death. May cause peripheral nervous system disorder and/or damage.
Low order of toxicity by ingestion. Main hazard is aspiration into the lungs during swallowing or vomiting. Small amounts aspirated into the respiratory system may cause bronchopneumonia or pulmonary adema, possibly progressing to death.
CHRONIC EFFECTS: Overexposure to n-hexane may cause progressive and potentially irreversible damage to the peripheral nervous system, particularly in the arms and legs.
TARGET ORGANS: central nervous system, peripheral nervous system, respiratory system Medical Conditions Aggravated by Exposure: skin and respiratory conditions
See Section 11 for toxicology and carcinogenicity information on product ingredients.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Zika said:


> Gulf Wax:
> 
> Details
> Show less
> ...


So I just let the bunks dry and then apply this?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Sounds like a recipe for a cake 🤔😁👍


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Get them hot for the wax 👍


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> So nothing on trailer appears to have moved? Do you have keel rollers in middle?if so the boat shouldnt be resting on them this would shouw the bunk has slipped down ?
> 
> Just looking for something that might cause friction!


No. Nothing has moved. All bunks are carpeted and no rollers.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

You can rub the wax on the bunks after you take boat off at ramp,let the sun do the rest while you catch dinner 👍


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> You can rub the wax on the bunks after you take boat off at ramp,let the sun do the rest while you catch dinner 👍


do I have to let the bunks dry first before applying?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I would think the fibers in the carpet would hold the wax wet or dry....

What you think Zika? Sounds like you've applied it defore ...ive never needed it myself boat comes off fine !


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Zika said:


> Page 1 of 7 on Liquid Rollers:
> 
> DANGER: Extremely Flammable. Harmful or Fatal if Swallowed. Contents Under Pressure. Appearance & Odor: Clear, water-white liquid with mild solvent odor
> Potential Health Effects:
> ...


so do I apply the gulf wax to the bunks while they are wet or wait for them to dry?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

If i was gonna use the wax id put it on after i came back in so the trailer was dry and carpet warm 👍shouldnt take but a few minutes to rub them down.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Silent Drifter said:


> In this picture you can see the tape on the guide-on 👍


Surely you didnt eat that thing....


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

DISTILLED MONOGLYCERIDES, PROPYLENE GLYCOL MONO AND DIESTERS OF FATTY KIDS,

Isn’t this morally wrong, using fat from fat kids for gulf wax?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

No i traded it 😋 i just like to catch them i also put down some whitting rigs love whitting and sheephead 😜


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Bonesonthebrain LMAO 🤣 you got me reading back through the ingredients 🤯


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> If i was gonna use the wax id put it on after i came back in so the trailer was dry and carpet warm 👍shouldnt take but a few minutes to rub them down.


This is how I've done it. Let the sun dry the bunks and warm up the carpet while you fish. Rub in before you load back up. I'm still on my original box.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> DISTILLED MONOGLYCERIDES, PROPYLENE GLYCOL MONO AND DIESTERS OF FATTY KIDS,
> 
> Isn’t this morally wrong, using fat from fat kids for gulf wax?



Good way to get them on a healthy track.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Thats what i was thinking as i said above, just common sense warm bunks resond to the wax better 👍


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> Will any of that stuff hurt the gel coat on the bottom or anything? Anything I need to be careful off or do different when I put this stuff on?


no and no. Use some Gulf wax you can buy in the grocery if your worried about your hull. By the way after you treat the bunks keep your hook on while backing down or it might slide off before your ready. That will hurt your hull


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> no and no. Use some Gulf wax you can buy in the grocery if your worried about your hull. By the way after you treat the bunks keep your hook on while backing down or it might slide off before your ready. That will hurt your hull


Ok. Thank you. I bought some today. I’ll wax the bunks in the next few days


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes that will hurt his hull, but we dont want your next thread to be how do you repair a broke skeg 😳

Cause its not ment to support the stern on ramp LOL😅


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Food grade silicone spray. Academy usually has it in stock.


----------

